# Flowerhorn Masterpiece NewStrain Super Blood Dinosaur !



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brothers Sisters ! This Is My Flowerhorn Masterpiece Unbelivable Super Blood Dinosaur ! Please Enjoy La !


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Amazing!
Can you please tell us how do you keep your flowerhorn? 
e.g. water temp, ph, how often do you chnage the water, how often do you change your water
What kind of food do you recommend?


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Fish rookie said:


> Amazing!
> Can you please tell us how do you keep your flowerhorn?
> e.g. water temp, ph, how often do you chnage the water, how often do you change your water
> What kind of food do you recommend?


Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments Brother! Honestly. FH is a hardly fish. I just take care of them normally and never check those thing


----------

